# Cockapoo Tails!



## yvy616 (Jan 8, 2018)

I am getting close to choosing my girl. She is a smooth to wavy coat, short around the face and more wavy on the body. The tail though looks very thin in the pictures. She's 4 months. Is it normal that the tail has little hair at first, and do they usually fill in with more hair later?


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Yes I think so. Lucky’s tail fur was pretty short. As he aged we only had it trimmed, now at 9 months he has a very feathery tail, wavy not curly.


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Kira has a docked tail. Most of the fur on it is similar to her coat, but at the tip it grows really long tufts. Looks sort of funny. We trim it from time to time.


----------



## Mishelle (Mar 19, 2019)

My puppy is a smooth coat, her tail has been very thin. When I got her I did wonder about it as you are.She is 4.5 months old and I can see some wavy hair growing on it now, I’m hoping for a bit more soon. In the photo with 2 dogs she is the chocolate coloured pup, that’s when she was 11 weeks old and her tail had very short fur. The second picture shows a close up of the fur now.


----------

